# Twin Doelings 3/7!!



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, so I updated the waiting room post, but I figured I should do an actual birth announcement 

Mom is doing very well. She washed off the first (buckskin head) girl very well, but the second one didn't get as thorough of a cleaning and it was dark at 1 this morning! So i gave her a warm bath, dried her off, played with her in font of a heater for a bit, and returned her to mom and she went straight to feeding 








After I returned her to Mom:

















Everyone's doing well, and I'm super excited to have new :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!*

What cuties they are  Mama looks very proud too!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am pretty sure I posted on your other post already... but again, :leap: and congratulations!! Way to go mom, 2 doelings!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats!! They are all adorable! I'm "patiently" waiting for my does to start kidding anytime now. It's so fun to see the colors & patterns that turn up!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I'm very happy with them!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! It was a "girl" kinda day - I had a single doeling born


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> Congrats!!! It was a "girl" kinda day - I had a single doeling born


Yay  Congrats on your girl!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my the baby looks to be smiling in that pic.  Mom is just beautiful in her 2nd pic-look at that face! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats just grand! Congrats on the twin girls


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

:birthday: :kidred: :kidred: Congrats!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I'm happy they came when they did, I don't have school til Tuesday! Haha, but seriously, an extra 2 weeks (like we were expecting) could have been nice lol. But oh well. Happy, healthy, that's all I need  It's icing that they're cute and does!


----------

